# Installation Issue with FreeBSD 12.0 CURRENT & 11.1 Installation on AMD EPYC (BIOS - RSW1005E)



## Surya (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi Team,

Tried several times to install FreeBSD 11.1 and 12.0 CURRENT on AMD EPYC processor with BIOS - RSW1005E, installation is getting failed. 

For 11.1, Kernel Crash is happening, system is rebooting and for 12.0 CURRENT, its not crashing but installation getting failed.

Attaching the screenshots for more details.

Kindly help us in installing the FreeBSD 11.1 & 12.0 CURRENT on AMD EPYC Processor.

Steps or process to be followed would be great if someone provide us.

Appreciate your quick help.

Regards!
Reddy


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2018)

A note about 12-CURRENT: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## vchan (Mar 12, 2018)

I assume you are on the latest BIOS for your motherboard? Will it boot in single user mode? Also I recommend the freebsd-current mailing list for additional help.


----------



## Surya (Mar 13, 2018)

vchan said:


> I assume you are on the latest BIOS for your motherboard? Will it boot in single user mode? Also I recommend the freebsd-current mailing list for additional help.



Yes Vchan...its latest BIOS....When i tried to install OS from Network or from bootable USB stick 1) for 11.1 it crashes in the intial boot step and never move forward for installation.
2) When i try with USB stick, it allow me to select options to select Multiple user,single user....but options wont work....


----------



## Surya (Mar 16, 2018)

As workaround we tried FreeBSd installation 11.X on the 1p Diesel machine(1P,EPYC 7351-16core) , I am able to install FreeBSD with latest BIOS. I think our issue is with FreeBSD not working with 2P systems. Can someone suggest on this. We will have to dig deeper as to understand why 2P(EPYC 32 core devices (7601)) is not supported. Is it due to FreeBSD OS not having the support for 2P systems or some issue from AMD side.


----------



## tingo (Mar 16, 2018)

Surya said:


> Is it due to FreeBSD OS not having the support for 2P systems ...


Not likely. FreeBSD supports  multi socket systems just fine, and have done so for many years now. It could be a problem with the support for the specific AMD CPUs or packages, after all, they are very new.


----------



## Surya (Mar 19, 2018)

As workaround we tried FreeBSd installation 11.X on the 1p Diesel machine(1P,EPYC 7351-16core) , I am able to install FreeBSD with latest BIOS. I think our issue is with FreeBSD not working with 2P systems. Can someone suggest on this. We will have to dig deeper as to understand why 2P(EPYC 32 core devices (7601)) is not supported. Is it due to FreeBSD OS not having the support for 2P systems or some issue from AMD side. 



tingo said:


> Not likely. FreeBSD supports  multi socket systems just fine, and have done so for many years now. It could be a problem with the support for the specific AMD CPUs or packages, after all, they are very new.


How to fix this issue now?


----------



## tingo (Mar 19, 2018)

1. If a newer firmware (bios / uefi) exists, upgrade. and see if it helps.
2. In case [1] didn't help or does not apply, wait.
and then repeat.


----------



## Surya (Mar 20, 2018)

tingo said:


> 1. If a newer firmware (bios / uefi) exists, upgrade. and see if it helps.
> 2. In case [1] didn't help or does not apply, wait.
> and then repeat.




We tried by upgrading/downgrading (BIOS/UEFI) but no luck...We also tried with legacy bios to install freeBSD 9.X,10.X but no luck....Linux works fine...even older versions....


----------



## selwinsebastian (Oct 1, 2018)

You can work around the issue with the following setting


```
set hw.usb.xhci.msi=0
set hw.usb.xhci.msix=0
set hw.pci.enable_msi=0
set hw.pci.enable_msix=0
```

This will disable using MSI and MSI-X in XHCI USB driver and Generic PCI driver in FreeBSD.


----------

